# Swollen/ Red Testicles



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

The Wife noticed that our boy Katama had been licking around his genitals today. She looked and saw that they were very red and swollen and almost looked scabbed over. He got hit by a Skunk the other day and we had to bathe him so I am hoping that this is related to the soap or some other environmental factor. The Vet said that it could be Dermatitis but did not want to rule out something more serious. He put us on Keflex and Rimadyl for a week and said we should return within 7 days to see if there was an improvement. I am bummed because #1 it looks painful #2 he said if it does not get better he may have to do an Ultasound and or Biopsy and he may have to get neutered.:thumbsdown: 

Hoping For The Best.

Jason

Here is a picture of the redness and swelling


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Poor thing... That looks unfortunate. I hope it works out and keep us updated!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, my male had that same issue a few weeks ago. It didn't really bother him that much so I just let it be and checked it daily. It seems to be on the mend, now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd try ice pak as well


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Many times it "looks" worse than it is......let's hope for that!
When they "lick" the area...it can actually cause much of the swelling & redness.
Sometimes, the vet will put them on anti inflammatories also besides the antibiotics.
*Keflex* is usually the antibiotics used.*
I saw this once with a dog that got stung by a bee in his "anal" area......it bothered him so much that he licked his testicles raw.....he did get better, but it definitely took a while and his "sperm" was compromised for a few months.


----------

